# 2 employees needed, summer-winter



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Looking for 2 employees for landscaping and maintenance work this summer and will also be need through the winter for snow removal work.

need to have prior experience in this field
needs to have access to transportation
will be on PAYROLL every 2 weeks

specific location Seven Hills/Parma/Independence areas.

i also want to mention that there is potential for growth here, not just mowing, but managing the lawn care and fertilizer branches of our company. we want someone to grow with us and understand our company.


----------

